# A Different Holiday Outlook Perhaps



## Peachy (Aug 10, 2019)

I am NOT against special holidays but neither do I get all that excited about them.  I prefer days where I can surprise someone on a day that has no connection to a special occasion--and just make someone feel special on an otherwise ordinary (unexpected) routine day. 
I don't see the need to create something where everyone observes a national celebration at the same time. National donut day, National anything. lol


----------



## Liberty (Aug 10, 2019)

Peachy, so agree.  After all how can you legislate how your will feel on that "special day".  Its like, ok I'll really feel like celebrating on Saturday or I MUST celebrate on Saturday and/or go visiting and buy someone a gift.  Its fun to kind of be spontaneous...wake up and say "today I'll make it something fun for a "special person".


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Aside from the major holidays,  I really don't pay any attention to any of the rest of that.


----------



## jujube (Aug 10, 2019)

I'll vote for a "National Nothing-Special Day".   No cards, no events, nothing to buy.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 10, 2019)

I really like the major holidays from Halloween through New Year's Eve. We always have folks over, I'm always cooking up feasts. Lots of fun and great conversations.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 10, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I really like the major holidays from Halloween through New Year's Eve. We always have folks over, I'm always cooking up feasts. Lots of fun and great conversations.


Ditto!  The others are not major to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2019)

Peachy said:


> I am NOT against special holidays but neither do I get all that excited about them.  I prefer days where I can surprise someone on a day that has no connection to a special occasion--and just make someone feel special on an otherwise ordinary (unexpected) routine day.
> I don't see the need to create something where everyone observes a national celebration at the same time. National donut day, National anything. lol


I agree, holidays aren't anything special to me since I was a child.  To me they have become too commercialized and just reasons throughout the year to make people buy cards and presents and spend thousands decorating their homes.  Don't rely on Christmas or Valentine's Day here, if we want to give each other a present, it can happen any day of the year.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm all for impromptu holidays! Gift giving and feasting are lovely surprises, at any time.

Many holidays of several religions (holy days) however, are regarded as holy and are part of a liturgical year. They are part of a deep oral or written tradition and are cultural as well as spiritual.

Other special days that honor veterans and American Independence Day also have meaning to me so I would like to keep these too.

I guess I want it all.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 10, 2019)

jujube said:


> I'll vote for a "National Nothing-Special Day".   No cards, no events, nothing to buy.



That works for me.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 10, 2019)

*@Peachy first, welcome to the forum.  You make a good point. Seems if you look hard enough, every day celebrates something.  Sometimes, lately I an not as into celebrating the major holidays.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2019)

I agree with the OP but I've learned over the years to be careful about damaging a relationship/friendship by being too generous or giving gifts for no special reason.

I've unintentionally offended people by picking up the check in a restaurant, making them feel that I was somehow implying that they couldn't afford it or that I was better off.

Sometimes being a friend is all that's expected or desired.


----------



## Peachy (Aug 10, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *@Peachy first, welcome to the forum.  You make a good point. Seems if you look hard enough, every day celebrates something.  Sometimes, lately I an not as into celebrating the major holidays.  *


Thanks for the nice welcome Marie.  Pleased to meet you!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 10, 2019)

*My husband and I used to host my two cousins for Thanksgiving, and spent Christmas on our own.  But since he passed away, I think this may be the last year I host the cousins.  I have already told them that.  I would like to have the option to go out on my own or something. Or just choose to not do anything*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *My husband and I used to host my two cousins for Thanksgiving, and spent Christmas on our own.  But since he passed away, I think this may be the last year I host the cousins.  I have already told them that.  I would like to have the option to go out on my own or something. Or just choose to not do anything*


@Marie5656 -Let's go out for lunch with @Aunt Bea and let her pick up the check. You and I will split the tip and I'll drive.


----------



## Peachy (Aug 10, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *My husband and I used to host my two cousins for Thanksgiving, and spent Christmas on our own.  But since he passed away, I think this may be the last year I host the cousins.  I have already told them that.  I would like to have the option to go out on my own or something. Or just choose to not do anything*


You sound very much like me now. My entire outlook and plans have changed since my husband died. It is neither good nor bad. It is just that I always worked my plans around another and now, I am surprised that I can take time to look at what might (or might not) work for me as an individual.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Marie5656 -Let's go out for lunch with @Aunt Bea and let her pick up the check. You and I will split the tip and I'll drive.   View attachment 74303




LOL. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Peachy (Aug 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Marie5656 -Let's go out for lunch with @Aunt Bea and let her pick up the check. You and I will split the tip and I'll drive.   View attachment 74303


That was soooooo cute Rose!!  Made me smile at your suggestion to Marie.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2019)

Peachy said:


> That was soooooo cute Rose!!  Made me smile at your suggestion to Marie.


Get in the car @Peachy! @Aunt Bea  won't mind another guest. LOL.

Oh wait....it's not until Thanksgiving.....


----------



## Peachy (Aug 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Get in the car @Peachy! @Aunt Bea  won't mind another guest. LOL.
> 
> Oh wait....it's not until Thanksgiving.....


Aunt Bea might be shocked to find her car loaded with uninvited seniors waiting at the curb to be driven off to party-land.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 10, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> That works for me.


What would you do on your "nothing special" day...nothing special...lol?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 10, 2019)

Peachy said:


> Aunt Bea might be shocked to find her car loaded with uninvited seniors waiting at the curb to be driven off to party-land.


You got that right...everyone loves a party and a free lunch!


----------



## Peachy (Aug 10, 2019)

Liberty said:


> You got that right...everyone loves a party and a free lunch!


LOL---I suggest that Aunt Bea double check that lock on her car.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2019)

My daughter was gifted a calendar that lists all these fun little holidays.  National hot dog day, doughnut day, ice cream day, etc.  Sometimes her little family celebrates them, which I think is absolutely adorable.  

August 2nd was National Ice Cream Sandwich Day. My daughter tipped me off because the grandkids were spending the night with me. Of course, I made them ice cream sandwiches. What's not to love?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2019)

Peachy said:


> LOL---I suggest that Aunt Bea double check that lock on her car.


She better check her bank balance!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> She better check her bank balance!


Would it be too far to swing by the Los Angeles area to pick me up?  I'm always game for a gals trip!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Would it be too far to swing by the Los Angeles area to pick me up?  I'm always game for a gals trip!


We'll make it somehow!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2019)

*National Garage Sale Day* is being observed today! It has been observed the second Saturday in August since 2001.

*National Lazy Day*
_Also known as Lazy Day_

Observed annually on August 10th


----------



## Liberty (Aug 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> *National Garage Sale Day* is being observed today! It has been observed the second Saturday in August since 2001.
> 
> *National Lazy Day*
> _Also known as Lazy Day_
> ...


Now this day we will definitely celebrate...thanks Radish, we were looking for a good excuse to kick back with a cold one!  LOL!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2019)

I blew it. Before I read about Lazy Day, I'd already vacuumed and washed the kitchen and bathroom floors, and did an extra load of laundry.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I blew it. Before I read about Lazy Day, I'd already vacuumed and washed the kitchen and bathroom floors, and did an extra load of laundry.


I did some cooking, cleaning, and a load of laundry already.  Blast it!  I need an earlier heads up on these major holidays!


----------



## Liberty (Aug 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I blew it. Before I read about Lazy Day, I'd already vacuumed and washed the kitchen and bathroom floors, and did an extra load of laundry.


Oh, gal...now that's a real "bummer".  Just told hubby, who is sitting on the back deck, "we aren't doing anything today...hey, Radish says its "Offical Lazy Day".  He said "cool", you girls talked me right into it!  Dips in the pool and a cold one at "happy hour" makes it for us!
Guess you have to really  make up by really lounging around the rest of the day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2019)

Peachy said:


> Aunt Bea might be shocked to find her car loaded with uninvited seniors waiting at the curb to be driven off to party-land.


Nothing shocks me, hop in!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing shocks me, hop in!


I love it! Thanks, Aunt Bea


----------



## Liberty (Aug 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I love it! Thanks, Aunt Bea


Yeah...gotta love her.  Reminds me of some of my crazy friends...lol!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Would it be too far to swing by the Los Angeles area to pick me up?  I'm always game for a gals trip!



Me, too.  Albuquerque isn't far out of the way if we're heading back east to pick up Aunt Bea!  Wonder how many of us will fit in her car?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Me, too.  Albuquerque isn't far out of the way if we're heading back east to pick up Aunt Bea!  Wonder how many of us will fit in her car?


Don't worry, we'll figure it out!


----------



## Liberty (Aug 11, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Don't worry, we'll figure it out!


Ok, you'all can stop in here in Texas on your way back.  We'll have a PJ party, lounge by the pool. watch old movies and laugh it up!


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 11, 2019)

Depends on how I feel about it. I'm all for celebrating Godzilla's birthday - seriously, I send around an email and tell my friends, "It's Godzilla's birthday today! Stomp on a piece of sushi in his honor!"

When I was working, I loved Secretary's Day, which turned into the mouthful Administrative Asst.'s Day, and is now called something more inclusive, I believe. Great excuse to get taken out to expensive restaurants, LOL. Or score a really good bottle of booze, which was even better.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 11, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> Depends on how I feel about it. I'm all for celebrating Godzilla's birthday - seriously, I send around an email and tell my friends, "It's Godzilla's birthday today! Stomp on a piece of sushi in his honor!"
> 
> When I was working, I loved Secretary's Day, which turned into the mouthful Administrative Asst.'s Day, and is now called something more inclusive, I believe. Great excuse to get taken out to expensive restaurants, LOL. Or score a really good bottle of booze, which was even better.


Do you have any idea how many times Godzilla destroyed Tokyo?


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 12, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Do you have any idea how many times Godzilla destroyed Tokyo?



Does it matter? In the last movie he stomped on San Francisco! (Actually, just the Embarcadero and Financial District, LOL). It was great fun watching it. "Oooh, there goes #2 and #3 Embarcadero Center! Oops, now the SW corner of the PG&E building - shucks, no more peregrine falcon nest videocams!"

I think half my working career offices got offed in that movie  ! We love SF, I felt honored they decided to use it for the "new" Godzilla.

And going completely OT, we absolutely ROFL when the movie showed not one, but three shots of Godzilla's foot standing on the concrete squishing something - an obvious tribute to one of the very, very early shared Internet animations: "Bambi Meets Godzilla". Disney didn't sanction that old little B&W gem, of course, and absolutely hated it; but it proved the power of the Web that they weren't able to stop it, either.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 26, 2019)

Sounds like Aunt Bea had better considering renting a bus for the day !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 26, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Sounds like Aunt Bea had better considering renting a bus for the day !


When in Rome ...


----------



## StarSong (Aug 26, 2019)

Whew!  Glad we boarded early, RR, Liberty & Butterfly.  The view is perfect from the top deck!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Whew!  Glad we boarded early, RR, Liberty & Butterfly.  The view is perfect from the top deck!


Yup, we're the lucky ones!

Except, I forgot where we're going.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 26, 2019)

That may pose a slight problem, RR, since you're our designated driver.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2019)

StarSong said:


> That may pose a slight problem, RR, since you're our designated driver.


OMG- I'll have to backtrack, Wait. I though Aunt Bea was driving?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> OMG- I'll have to backtrack, Wait. I though Aunt Bea was driving?



Relax, we got this!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Relax, we got this!


LOL, I read back... I did say I'd drive and Aunt Bea was buying lunch. But then it seems we hired a bus. In any case, I want this monkey to take us somewhere that offers some seafood.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 27, 2019)

Guess we'll tip him with bananas...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> LOL, I read back... I did say I'd drive and Aunt Bea was buying lunch. But then it seems we hired a bus. In any case, I want this monkey to take us somewhere that offers some seafood.


I know just the spot!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 14, 2019)

*I love celebrating Thanksgiving,Christmas eve and Christmas. It's a wonderful time with family. I also love family birthdays,except mine !*


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Marie5656 -Let's go out for lunch with @Aunt Bea and let her pick up the check. You and I will split the tip and I'll drive.   View attachment 74303


Wait up! I wanna be included. I don't know who's navigating, but I'm the in the Atlanta area so be sure you figure that into the plans. Maybe we'll need a bigger bus?


----------

